# Platinum Retics



## Scarlet_Rain (Jan 16, 2009)

Hey, does anyone know much about retic genetics?
I was wondering if two platinum retics were paired the offspring would be *Ivory?* and then presumably *ivory* *+* *ivory*= *Super ivory*? or *leucistic**?*

I am eager to learn retic genetics so any feed back would be very appreciated.


----------



## ern79 (Jul 26, 2007)

you are correct, so far we have seen platinum x platinum creating ivory, iv ory to ivory has created the black eyed leucistics, also platinum to ivory has shown ultra ivories.
There is some debate however whether BEL's are not just clean (high quality) ivories which could mean that BEL's could be produced from platinum to platinum as the are just very good ivories.
something worth noting is that platinums are also known as fires and when this term is used, the super is called white fire rather than ivory.


----------



## Danny_mcr (Oct 22, 2008)

know that is confusing:lol2:


----------

